# Ansprechen eines Remote Druckers



## Krid86 (14. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Heimnetzwerk einen "normalen" USB Drucker an einen anderen PC angeschlossen. Dieser Drucker ist freigegeben und man kann im Netzwerk über ihn drucken. Über das "Windows Interface" funktioniert dass alles ganz gut, aber ich würde den Drucker auch gerne direkt ansprechen über IP Adresse und Port. Der am Drucker angeschlossene Rechner nimmt die Rolle eines Druckservers ein, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich über den Druckserver eine TCP/IP Verbindung zum Drucker herstellen kann.
Hintergrund des ganzen: Ich will mit einer Java-Anwendung drucken und muss dafür ein Socket zum Drucker öffnen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße und Danke schonmal


----------



## c_sidi90 (16. Jul 2012)

Wenn der andere Rechner  sowieso wie du sagst die Rolle eines Druckservers einnimmt, kannst du dem Drucker doch gleich eine feste IP geben oder nicht?


----------



## HoaX (16. Jul 2012)

Mach es doch so wie es sich gehört und nutze die Standardmechanismen des Betriebsystems. Also dort den Drucker anlegen und ganz normal per API drauf zu greifen. Direkt zu kommunizieren ist je nach Drucker trivial bis sau schwer, also lieber gleich fertiges, getestetes Zeug nutzen.


----------

